# Black specks at tail base



## Charissa (May 28, 2010)

Today I noticed black specks at my cats tail base and I'm trying to figure out what it could be. I really don't think it's flea dirt... I even went through his fur with a flea comb and the only spots anything showed up was at the tail base. I've had flea issues in the past but I haven't seen any signs of fleas in over a year and a half. They are both indoor cats and my other cat doesn't have any black specks in his fur. He is pretty overweight (we're working on that!) and I'm wondering if it could be related to him having trouble cleaning himself? I give my cats Advantage multi monthly but I had forgotten their last dose so it's been about 3 weeks overdue now. He is due for a checkup/rabies shot mid June so I'm considering just trying to see if I can get an appointment a little early for that and have the vet take a look. I've heard mention online of stud tail but I'm not sure if that could be it. His fur doesn't seem especially waxy, the black specks are mostly close to the skin almost in the follicles but some is loose in the fur. It's difficult to see, he squirms and has very thick medium length fur. Does anyone have any experience with something like this? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It sure sounds like flea dirt. The best way to tell is to collect some of it and put it on a wet (white) paper towel. If it turns red or rusty color, it's flea dirt. I don't really know what else it could be.
And yes, if you're kitty is overweight, he can't properly clean back there so that's something to work on. Obesity in cats can lead to serious health issues so it's best to try to trim him down _slowly_.


----------



## Charissa (May 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I should have been clearer about the "flea dirt". The first thing I did when I saw it was collect some in a flea comb and check it by wetting it on a paper towel and it all stayed black, no hint of red even when held up to the light. Also the flecks seem smaller than anything I've seen in flea dirt. And it's not anywhere else on his body except a small area near the base of his tail.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't fleas tend to congregate at the base of the tail?


----------

